# [LDAPAUTH] /usr/bin/ldapauth[Résolu]

## thammami

Bonjour,

Je viens de mettre un serveur de proxy dans mon système,

lors de l'ajouts de la ligne d'authentification par l’annuaire ldap, ca me retourne l'erreur indiquant que /usr/bin/ldap_auth n'existe pas,Last edited by thammami on Tue Mar 13, 2012 2:21 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

As-tu installé les clients LDAP sur ta gentoo ?

Pourrais-tu nous donner le résultat de 

```
emerge --info
```

 ?

Et mettre le titre en conformité avec notre sous-forum ?

Merci d'avance !

----------

## thammami

Bonjour voici le résultat de retour

```
sys-devel/autoconf:  2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

sys-devel/make:      3.81

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.23-r3

sys-libs/glibc:      2.6.1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/

php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/ge

ntoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.first-world.info/ ftp://ftp.first-world.info/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --t

imeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl alsa apache2 berkdb bzip2 cdr cgi cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 kde modules mu

dflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre pppd qt3 qt4 readline server session ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xml

 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 e

s1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm

 alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw mult

i null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm auth

n_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid d

av dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio

mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_F

EATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load

 memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpscloc

k itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tn

t ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001

 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga

 neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan

length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude c

haos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_CO

MPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Je vois que le support LDAP n'est pas activé.

Ajoute ldap dans la variable USE (dans /etc/make.conf)

puis mets à jour le système : 

```
emerge -DuNav world
```

Normalement, les outils client LDAP seront remontés automatiquement.

----------

## thammami

c'est bon j'ai réussio a ce connecter sur ldap avec la commande :

```
/root/squid-3.1.13/helpers/basic_auth/LDAP/squid_ldap_auth -b "ou=Users,dc=iway,dc=sfx" -v 3 -H ldap://IPdeMonSerVeur
```

Mais le problème maintenant que j'arrive plus a démarrer squid avec la commande 

```
/etc/ini.d/squid start
```

ca me retourne toujours

```

/etc/init.d/squid restart

* ERROR:  squid is already stopping.

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

On dirait que tu as compilé SQUID à la main (/root/squid...). L'as-tu installé ?

Pourquoi n'as-tu pas utilisé celui de portage (emerge squid) ?

----------

## thammami

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> On dirait que tu as compilé SQUID à la main (/root/squid...). L'as-tu installé ?
> 
> Pourquoi n'as-tu pas utilisé celui de portage (emerge squid) ?

 

Effectivement en premier lieu j'ai fait emerge squid mais ca n'a pas marché alors il fallait que je le compile manuellement.

Bon j'ai trouver l'erreur c'est au niveau de la commande de ldap, il me retourne dans le log acces dined pour la commande

J'ai supprimer dans le squid.conf tt les ligne de ldap et ca fonctionne, mais ss ldap, ca revient a mon premier bogue de connexion;

----------

## xaviermiller

Pourrais-tu mettre le titre en conformité avec le forum ? (genre [LDAP] ...)

Merci d'avance

Quelle était l'erreur de compilation de squid avec emerge ?

As-tu fait comme j'ai demandé avant : ajouter le USE "ldap" dans ton make.conf et mettre à jour le système ?

----------

## thammami

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Pourrais-tu mettre le titre en conformité avec le forum ? (genre [LDAP] ...)
> 
> Merci d'avance
> 
> Quelle était l'erreur de compilation de squid avec emerge ?
> ...

 

Bonjour,

Effectivement ce que j'ai fait déjà, j'ai ajouter le ldap au niveau di fichier make.conf et j'ai mis à jours le système,

Lorsque j'execute cette commande sur le shell ca tourne parfaitement:

```

/root/squid-3.1.13/helpers/basic_auth/LDAP/squid_ldap_auth -b "ou=Users,dc=***,dc=***" -v 3 -H ldap://IP_DE_MonSERVEUR

```

Mais lorsque je la met dans le fichier de configuration, ca me retourne accès dined pour :

```

auth_param basic program /root/squid-3.1.13/helpers/basic_auth/LDAP/squid_ldap_auth -b "ou=Users,dc=***,dc=***" -v 3 -H ldap://IP_DE_MonSERVEUR

```

avec emerge squid, ca fonctionne le squid mais sans ldap car il trouve pas squid_ldap_auth;

déjà lorsque je cherche squid_ldap_auth je le trouve que dans l'emplacement suivante:  /root/squid-3.1.13/helpers/basic_auth/LDAP/

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

ton squid n'est pas installé ! Il est juste compilé dans /root, je pense que cela pourrait être une cause du blocage (accès interdit à /root pour le service qui tourne).

Fais un make install, qui va installer squid dans /usr/local

Mais essaie d'abord de faire "emerge squid" et nous donner les erreurs de compilation. Ce sera beaucoup plus confortable d'avoir ce paquet géré par Gentoo, surtout s'il y a des corrections de failles de sécurité.

----------

## thammami

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> ton squid n'est pas installé ! Il est juste compilé dans /root, je pense que cela pourrait être une cause du blocage (accès interdit à /root pour le service qui tourne).
> 
> Fais un make install, qui va installer squid dans /usr/local
> ...

 

Merci infiniment 

Exactement mon erreur c'été lors de l’exécution de commande ldap_auth,

Au niveau du fichier squid.con j'ai changé la ligne suivante :

```
 root/squid-3.1.13/helpers/basic_auth/LDAP/squid_ldap_auth 
```

Par celle ci

```
 auth_param basic program /usr/local/squid/libexec/squid_ldap_auth 
```

Et ca marche j'ai fait les test necessaires;

Cdlt

----------

